
Pyruse: Lightweight replacement to both epylog and fail2ban - vquemener
https://yalis.fr/git/yves/pyruse
======
dozzie
Does it use the same dumb approach as in fail2ban? Hacking with regexps the
stringblobs from logs?

~~~
vquemener
It seems to read the log entries from systemd’s journal, which is more
efficient.

~~~
dozzie
But it's still whacking free-form text with regexps, which is wrong place for
finding whom to ban on firewall.

